# raleo, ralear



## dpan

I know that "raleo" is a practice to improve the quality of fruit cultivation, but I'd like to know exactly what it means?

Gracias!


----------



## Diddy

Welcome to the forum!!

In some cultivations, such as beans and maize, _*ralear*_ is the action of pulling off small plants that had grown too close to each other, in order to leave more space between them.

Hope this helps,


----------



## alFarrob

Diddy said:


> Welcome to the forum!!
> 
> In some cultivations, such as beans and maize, _*ralear*_ is the action of pulling off small plants that had grown too close to each other, in order to leave more space between them.
> 
> Hope this helps,



Correct, and the same with flowers. Pulling off some flowers or even fruits , in their early life, will leave more space for the other to grow.

I am not an agriculture expert, though.


----------



## frida-nc

In English, that would be called *thinning.

*Saludos.


----------



## dpan

Thanks everyone!
Is it common to post a thank-you on these forums?


----------



## Diddy

dpan said:


> Thanks everyone!
> Is it common to post a thank-you on these forums?


You are welcome...It is a pleasure to help others; and yes, it is common to say "thank you"...


----------



## frida-nc

It's worth noting again that even when a Spanish word does not have a definition in the Spanish-English page or _even_ in the Spanish-Spanish page (reached by clicking on _Definición)_, it may still have a "Definición RAE" --meaning the Diccionario de la Real Academia Española.  This word is a good example; clicking on that menu selection gives you the following:

*raleo**.*
* 1.     * m._ Hond._ En algunos cultivos, como el del frijol y el del maíz, acción de arrancar las plantas que han nacido muy juntas.

Under _ralear,_ you'd find a lot more information in the DRAE.

Cheers.


----------



## flowers1976

Me gustaría saber la diferencia entre ralear, canopy y handling. Muchas gracias!


----------



## frida-nc

Dos palabras inglesas, una española, no tienen mucha relacion.
El diccionario tiene, por ejemplo, hilos anteriores:
Forest canopy ,  Canopy of the rain forest

No sé a qué te refieres con *handling *¿(manejo, gestión)?


----------



## flowers1976

frida-nc: tienes razón, en realidad lo que me gustaria saber es como se dice *Ralear* en inglés, en español significa quitar frutos y hojas de la planta de la vid.
Canopy creo que es Canopia en español, asi se llama a todas las partes verdes de la vid.
Handling, creo que es manejo de las canopias.


----------



## frida-nc

Hola flowers.   
Ralear - 1._ to thin _(quitar plantas enteras de una plantación o quitar frutos de una planta.  Quitar ramas y hojas se llama to _prune, i.e. podar._) 

Pero en viticultura, parece tener una acepcion especial :
Del DRAE:
*2.     * intr. Dicho de los racimos de las vides: No granar enteramente.  (No soy experta, pero diría: "the grape clusters set seed poorly.")



Otras ideas bienvenidas.

Suerte.


----------



## flowers1976

Muchas gracias Frida-nc.!!


----------

